# Broken auger



## dickon (Dec 26, 2012)

I have an Ariens Compact 22 just two years old. This winter, first snow, I was struggling with the snow and when checking things over, saw the drivers-left side of the auger just spins freely to the touch, and the right side doesn't (spins on engine power only).

I tried searching for a post with the similar problem and was unsuccessful. I thought maybe someone on this forum could point me in the right direction.

Does anyone know what to check or how to fix this without paying for a mechanic?

Thank you,


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

broken shear bolt, i would check for a broken shear bolt first


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You just have a broken shear pin..
this is something that is supposed to happen! 
its actually a good thing..

2-stage snowblowers have pins through the augers that are designed to break if you hit something..like a frozen newspaper or a large rock or anything major.
The shear pin will break, instead of the gears in the gearbox breaking! which would be far more expensive and difficult to fix..

basically shear pins are "mechanical fuses" designed to protect the gearbox.
All you have to do to fix the problem is replace the pin with a new one! 
on the side that is spinning freely..

make sure you use *real* snowblower shear pins!
and *not* regular bolts!
ideally you should get the ones specifically designed for your snowblower..
best bet would be to contact an Ariens dealer and tell them your model number..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

and get some extra shear pins / bolts while youre there


----------



## dickon (Dec 26, 2012)

wow thank you for the fast response. Glad its not a huge problem.

I see plenty of places I can order online, but does anyone know if any chain stores keep these in stock (Home Depot where I bought the unit has the shear pin kit online only)?

Thank you again...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Home Depot will usually have them, but there are several different sizes of shear pins, and they might not carry everything in every store..but your machine is a common size, and the kind that Home Depot generally sells, so I would think most Home Depots would carry them.. I just downloaded the manuals for your machine:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/04135500_ENG.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/04135600C.pdf

The part number for your pin is 53200500
I think that is just the Ariens part number for *one* pin however..
Home Depot might have a bag of them, with 3 or 4 pins, with their own Home Depot number on the bag! and the Ariens part 53200500 pins inside the bag..
But with part number 53200500, and the model number of your snowblower,
(either model 920012 or 920013, check the tag at the rear of the machine to be sure)
you should be able to find those pins..

Try calling various Home Depots (if you have more than one near you)
and put in your zipcode here:

Find a Local Dealer

to find some local Ariens dealers..give them a call too!
should be able to find the pins locally! hopefully..
let us know how it turns out!
are you in-line for the big snows tonight?
I am..they are saying 12" on the ground by morning! 
Scot


----------



## dickon (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you again. Very helpful forum. I appreciate it greatly. Yes, this storm makes me want to get this resolved quickly.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Replacing shear bolts*

Dickon

I get the feeling you may not be the most mechanically inclined. If you aren't, here's the basics on changing a broken shearbolt in most type machines. A little generic but I think you'll get the idea.
You need a hammer, punch, couple of wrenches and a new shearbolt.
Before doing anything, pull the plug wire on the engine, even remove the plug so there's no way it can be started.
The shearbolts are typically arranged 90 degrees off one another so rotate the auger rake with the broken shearbolt and look for the markings from the hole through the auger shaft. You might have to use a light to get a better look but you must find it.
Put the punch on the remnants of the broken bolt in the auger shaft and start tapping it lightly with the hammer. Once it's moving, then drive the broken piece out.
Take your new bolt, put it in the hole and tighten it up 'almost' tight to the auger shaft. You want to be able to turn the shearbolt with your fingers. Don't overtighten it or you will negate the benefits of the shearbolt.

Once it's done, put the plug back in and connect the plug while back up - you're done.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Dickon
> 
> I get the feeling you may not be the most mechanically inclined. If you aren't, here's the basics on changing a broken shearbolt in most type machines. A little generic but I think you'll get the idea.
> You need a hammer, punch, couple of wrenches and a new shearbolt.
> ...


This is very helpful, the problem is i can not rotate the rake at all.
is it because i would need a second person to engage the auger control. so that i can turn it?

In my case the bolt i think is in there and need to be punched out as i can see the hole clearly. but thought it was not lined up to put in a new one.
I didnt know the broken piece can stay lodged in there.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can turn the impeller by hand to get the augers to turn. Just be careful it doesn't start on you.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sometimes when a shear bolt breaks. Small pieces of the bolt can get jammed between the auger shaft and the auger tube riding on the shaft.

It will spin..sometimes it takes more effort.

The bolt bits are stuck in the tiny space between the tube and shaft


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys,
I got home from work the snow melted off.. i have a gravel driveway.. a little bigger than pea sized. and one of the few large ones 1 inch by 1 inch got caught up in it.. breaking the pin. i tapped out the rock. thank goodness for shear pins
used a screwdriver to tap out the rest of the pin.
installed new and good as new. 
I found out why i got stones.
on the right hand side the skid had lowered. 
i went to reset them to 1/2 inch and one of the bolts is stripped 
so i need to buy a new skid bolt Friday.
till then at least its still all good.
Thank you again
Jim


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont waste your money buying actual skid bolts. They are simply carriage bolts (smooth round head with a square under the head before the threads start). If you want to get fancy buy stainless steel ones. If you use a 1/2 inch wrench they are 5/16 inch bolts and if it is a 9/16 inch wrench it is a 3/8 inch bolt. bring an old one to the local hardware store for length. Head goes on the inside of the auger housing.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

td5771 said:


> Dont waste your money buying actual skid bolts. They are simply carriage bolts (smooth round head with a square under the head before the threads start). If you want to get fancy buy stainless steel ones. If you use a 1/2 inch wrench they are 5/16 inch bolts and if it is a 9/16 inch wrench it is a 3/8 inch bolt. bring an old one to the local hardware store for length. Head goes on the inside of the auger housing.


Yup, have the bolt in front of me taking it to the hardware store for a quick easy swap out.
would have been nice if it came with a spare incase the threads were not just perfect. but no biggy.. still a huge upgrade for me.
my current is the 36"Stanley coming from a 26 very very old mtd 

Cheers
Jim


----------

